# Clubs, Pubs & Late Night venues in Nottingham? Help needed



## twister (Apr 3, 2009)

Right, so me and a bunch of mates are going to Nottingham for the weekend in June. I don't know why, but we are.

We'll be wanting to go out both nights, but not to the "shoes and collars only" townies pits that the place no doubt has. We're all 30ish, decerning clubbing tastes I guess, quality of music important but genre flexible.

Can anyone recommend some decent late night places to go out. From my research - alot of it from urban - I'm currently listing the following (but will be happily told they're shit or that X is better.)

Pub & Bars
Ye Olde Trip  http://www.triptojerusalem.com
Tap and Tumbler.
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/61/613/Tap_and_Tumbler/Nottingham
Orange Tree http://www.orangetree.co.uk/notts/
Ropewalk http://www.theropewalknottingham.co.uk/index.html
Castle http://www.dogmabars.com/Thecastle/default.html
Fade / Hard To Find Café
http://www.itchynottingham.co.uk/re...de/review/Fade-amp-The-Hard-To-Find-Cafeacute

Late Night:
The Loft http://www.myspace.com/theloftnottingham
Moog http://www.dontstayin.com/uk/nottingham/moog
The Social on Pelham Street http://thebodegasocialclub.co.uk/
Ride Bar http://www.ridebar.com/whatson.php
Muse www.musebar.co.uk
Dogma http://www.dogmabars.com/Nottingham.html
Market Bar http://www.myspace.com/wearethemarketbar

Also any other 'things to do' for a bunch of lads over a weekened warmly received. (Can you guess it's a stag do yet?  )

thanks 

t.


----------



## twister (Apr 3, 2009)

just noticed this thread too: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=265142

that helps.


----------



## Supine (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd say you've got a great list already 

It'll just depend whats going on at each venue on the night.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 3, 2009)

Rock City.


----------



## twister (Apr 4, 2009)

Supine said:


> I'd say you've got a great list already



ta. that's kind of what I wanted to hear.  Just judging books by covers alot tho.

RE Rock City - not really down for live bands for that weekend but ta.


----------



## Supine (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm organising Moogs 3rd birthday on the first w/e in June btw. If that's your w/e it'll be a proper party place to be so your in luck.

And I just noticed you listed The Loft. Shutdown recently which is a shame


----------



## twister (Apr 5, 2009)

it's going to be the 12th - 14th June weekend so anything quality happening over then let me know. Be appreciated.


----------



## obanite (Apr 16, 2009)

Supine said:


> I'm organising Moogs 3rd birthday on the first w/e in June btw. If that's your w/e it'll be a proper party place to be so your in luck.
> 
> And I just noticed you listed The Loft. Shutdown recently which is a shame



Propaganda @ Moog was an awesome night last time I was there


----------



## twister (May 29, 2009)

anyone know any good nights on the 12th/14th June??


----------



## bi0boy (May 31, 2009)




----------

